

Why so few women at the top, still? - TWSS
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/09/jobs/09work.html

======
TWSS
"Overmentored and undersponsored" really resonated with me for two reasons -
first, there aren't that many women in a position to act as sponsors (either
as CEOs or angels), and second, because it's hard to ask someone to go all-in
on you.

Women tend to showboat less than men, and want to let their work speak for
itself. Unfortunately, it's never going to speak as loudly as an ace self-
promoter.

